# List of VCDS mods/apps/hardware



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

*Hardware required for communication between your car's ECU and VCDS*

*Ross-tech VCDS or VCDS-mobile*
http://www.ross-tech.com/products.php

*VCDS-compatible dongle*
http://www.ross-tech.com/products.php
http://www.vag-diagnostics.com/support.html

*VCDS codes for various functions modification [specific TT model and year of production]*
info to come

Hello all!

I would like to start a thread where people will post VCDS mods for the Mk2 TT. All variants, but please post the model and model year it works on (to the best of your knowledge). This would be a reference for every owner and might be made into a sticky later on.

It would also be well appreciated by newcomers to list here the varions apps and hardware used to access and program VCDS values. Useful information would include critics of apps and hardware, screen captures, prices of the various options and so on.

Finally, members willing to help other owners in modifying their VCDS configuration can let others no in what general area they are in and things of the sort.

I will update this first post with the most important info that will be entered throughout the thread so that the first page will always display the full content of the thread.

Thanks in advance to everyone who will contribute to this knowledge-base! Post away! Cheers! 

NOTE: I know about this page: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8J) However, I think it's not user-friendly and is not adapted to the use of our community. My aim is to create a list of real world, interesting modifications that would directly be of interest to Mk2 owners.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Similar thread already:

viewtopic.php?t=828217

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I see. Bit of a mess though. I am tempted to build this one and incorporate what was done on the thread you referenced. Will have a look at what's on the other thread and see how I would organize things so that it's all condensed on this one. I might lock the other thread afterwards so that future info comes to the better organized one... dunno yet...

Weird that I didn't locate that thread when doing a search... but it seems I never end up finding anything with that search function. :? I searched the Wiki and did not find one either... just the external link posted earlier.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So, what exactly are you after workz ?

A detailed location and how to on vcds for both pre facelift & facelift ???

Include PIN locations / fitting instructions etc or just vcds adaption for said mod ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

What ever you think someone who's new at this would need to know in order to modify the way his/her car works using VCDS commands. 

Think of what you need to know and own before being able to change the car's configuration. Then what are the most useful or interesting things to change and how is it done. And yes, some might apply only to the earliest cars and others to the latest iterations... and some to both.

That is what I am after here. In essence, if *ReTTro* is not around, this thread will contain enough info that people won't be stuck waiting for you to save them... :lol: 

And I'll also be learning this at the same time. I haven't have a serious look at this yet... and I think this is a good thing because I will be able to view and organise that information from the perspective of a complete newbie.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> So, what exactly are you after workz ?


I think my thread asking what customisations were available to TT owners with a Ross-tech may have prompted this. There is a very similar thread on the A5 forum which provides owners with a list of available tweaks and many owners have made great use of it.


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

This would be very handy as I am a coding noob, where do you guys get the software discs from and what type of obd cable does anyone recommend

Thanks


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

I have wanted this kind of thing for ages. It would be great to have a list of all the VCDS mods, pins , codes , etc.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll sit down one evening and do a list of stuff that I know of

Workz, if your over seeing this thread is it possible for you to merge two posts together ??? 
My thinking is that if someone posts info etc about a facelift car only and then someone posts seperately on a pre facelift, it would be better for them to be together, ie : one title for both models

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi everyone!

First off, sorry for the delay in answering... I was away for the weekend and I've just come back home.



ReTTro fit said:


> I'll sit down one evening and do a list of stuff that I know of
> 
> Workz, if your over seeing this thread is it possible for you to merge two posts together ???
> My thinking is that if someone posts info etc about a facelift car only and then someone posts seperately on a pre facelift, it would be better for them to be together, ie : one title for both models


Yes, my aim is to concentrate all that knowledge in one thread. And as usual, I would be very grateful for your assistance... and that of everyone else on here who knows about this stuff.

Once we have a good starting point for a newcomer to start coding VCDS, I will actually buy the stuff that is recommended and try my hand at it... and give feedback so that we can improve the thread further. In the end, we could end up with the best VCDS thread of the whole community.  Yeah, okay... I'm a bit competitive... :mrgreen:



Stev443 said:


> This would be very handy as I am a coding noob, where do you guys get the software discs from and what type of obd cable does anyone recommend





WallaceTech said:


> I have wanted this kind of thing for ages. It would be great to have a list of all the VCDS mods, pins , codes , etc.


You guys got the idea!  I really want to make this easy (as much as possible) for anyone to read this thread and immediately understand what to do and how to do it.



Barmybob said:


> I think my thread asking what customisations were available to TT owners with a Ross-tech may have prompted this. There is a very similar thread on the A5 forum which provides owners with a list of available tweaks and many owners have made great use of it.


There is no denying that your post is what prompted me to start this process. It made me realize that a lot of members were still coming to the forum and asking about this... so we might as well build a solid and complete reference once and for all.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

How to: enable coming/leaving home lights on 2007 TT
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1254809


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> How to: enable coming/leaving home lights on 2007 TT
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1254809


Thanks for your help! I will just let those posts accumulate for now so I can eventually see what kind of structure I will give to the list.

So keep posting any info folks. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

WoRkZ said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > How to: enable coming/leaving home lights on 2007 TT
> ...


Did this post about the mods, lists, codes etc ever get done in the end as it would be very handy to see. 

Anyone shed any light or update to this post?


----------

